# Spean Bridge Commando Memorial - no overnight parking



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

Last week we passed Spean Bridge and there is a sign saying "No overnight parking or camping". This is the case with many of the major lay-bys and parking spots we saw in the Highland region and other parts of Scotland we visited.

So the above wild camping entry in the database is now invalid.

Question to moderators: do I add a comment to that entry or will you remove the details from the database?

Regards

Geoff


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Not really surprised by this one!
Big white vans parked near this solitary memorial was never a good advert for motorhomes.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi I have added a note to the effect that overnighting is nolonger allowed. I will have a chat with the other Mods to see if it should be deleted.

Olley


----------

